# 600mg Tren + 500mg DNP ED Log



## John12345b (Jul 1, 2021)

thought I'd create a log since I never have 🤷‍♂️

Stats

5 ft 11
212lb
13 years lifting (on an off) started age 13
Bodyfat atm 15-20% (emotional eating)

Goal, drop between 185-190 should see me somewhere around 6%. Retain mass through very mild workouts, tren & no t3.


Current 3 days in 500mg ED, so accumulated DNP sits at 1013mg, which should be a 110% increase in metabolic rate.

Max accumulation will be 1350 ish, 1300 in another 4 days.

Diet is low carb, practically zero minus some fructose for liver

Supportive:

NAC 1000MG * 2
TUDCA 400MG * 2
MILK THISTLE 100MG SILYMARIN * 2
OMEGA 3 10ML (5G DHA, 3G EPA)
ACETYL L CARNITINE 500MG * 2
MULI VIT 100% * 3
1G LIPOSOMAL VIT C * 3

Extra goodies:

Xenical 120mg * whenever I eat a high fat meal (usually once or twice a day)

Daily calories (after accounting for Xenical) = 1900

Basal rate = 2800
Basal + dnp = 2800*2.1-3 (at max accumulation)
Total calories per day burnt not including mild workout - i am completely sedentary otherwise. I dont work. Well, not anything that requires more than 5 mins looking at my phoje per day.

Therefore, total cals burnt = 5880 currently, up to 6580 once max accumulation.

Eating 1900 = 4680 deficit = 1.33lb fat loss per day.

Should take 18 days.

Any other info your interested in lmk.

I will add my reasoning for zero carb

Dnp unregulates glycolosis, hence the drastic depletion you find on it.

Once blood glucose and stored glycogen are used, you cannot fuel glycolosis with your pyruvate.

This isn't to say you can't lose fat ewually as well with high carb dnp, you Will just be much warmer.

dnp is an uncoupler of oxidative phosphorylation which occurs within the mitochondria, obviously the dissipation of protons that cause the heat.

glycolosis and oxidative phosphorylation are both exergonic, meaning they both produce heat (without dnp) but as the rate of glycolosis ATP production is already normally quicker than OXYPH, and with DNP unregulating glycolosis, then its logical that glycolosis, carbs, pyruvate etc will make you warmer than protein of fat on DNP as these can only be used by the citric acid cycle, aside from protein conversion to glucose - gluconeogenesis - hence we keep protein at a moderate 1g/lb lean weight as tren and no t3 will be anticatabolic enough to prevent muslce waste. Therefore, diet should mostly be fat, as thus will enter the citric acid cycle through beta oxidation entering as acetyl coa. Hence, no glycolosis, less heat but equal uncoupling of oxidative phosphorylation.... essentially, fat and protein result in the same "energy loss" as carbs, but theyre are "spread out" compared to carbs, because glycolosis, already the fastest pathway is unregulated more so.


So. No carb = less body heat in a short window, but the same energy loss overall as protein and fat. Carbs just make things quite unbareable on dnp.



Will also be doing ace-083 after dnp 👌 lets see what happens with that one


----------



## John12345b (Jul 1, 2021)

Weigh in today @ 204.5lb
7.5lb down in 4 days

Sleeping alot! 17 hours last night. Workouts are extremely light after sunset during the coolest time of day. Mostly out of bordem, im not concerned with muscle loss as it will be minor. Anything lost will also come back within a couple of weeks once DNP is out or my system thanks to increased insulin sensitivity and myonuclei and the obvious androgens, increased androgen receptor response / sensitivity and increased androgen receptors overall.

Side effects so far:

1. Body heat, mostly 4-5 hours after doseage (1 tab 8am, second tab around 5pm)
2. Obv sweat
3. Fatigue, expected as I'm not supplementing T3
4. Very thirsty regardless of 8-10 litres per day of ice water
5. Wouldnt really say I have carb cravings simply because the consequence is so undesirable haha. If anything appetite is down overall, think this is fairly subjective to DNP users.

To combat heat:

1. 8-10 litres almost frozen water
2. I freeze hot water bottles and put them on my arteries, one between my groin when sleeping with a fan on me. Works a treat.
3. Cold showers
4. Wet kitchen tissue paper and freeze to place on forehead cheeks neck arteries etc. Dont last as long as the hit waterbottle but bring instant relief


----------



## John12345b (Jul 1, 2021)

Today I forgot to weigh in, not a concern though everything else has been the same.


We've had a heatwave here but its passed now an we're back down to low 20's c, high teens... soo ill be upping to 750mg / day, 1 8am, 1 4pm, 1 10/11pm before I sleep.

8 days on 500mg so far, blood levels 1317mg (max on 500mg is 1350) so I feel comfortable to increase as its very manageable. Extremely lethargic, Extremely warm but i have no issues with that thanks to the cold weather 👌 sleep probably 12-15 hours some days more (split) again no issue, methods of staying cool while asleep with cold/frozen presses on main arteries an abit of xanax makes it easy an usually down 2-4 litres a night of ice cold water kept in flasks. Very hungry but i have been for 13 years, no change there, ibutamoren prob doesn't help being a ghrelin mimetic but good job we are all blessed with will power


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

do you have access to a blood glucose monitor?


----------



## John12345b (Jul 1, 2021)

godsgifttoearth said:


> do you have access to a blood glucose monitor?


I've just thrown a couple out cause moving house but ill try figure out where the other is tomorrow 👌 what would you be looking for? Morning glucose? 

I always eat low carb even when bulking, 100-150g (80g of which fibre) max and that's with training twice a day every day (I dont get doms and no matter how much I train it does not seem to hinder performance, no idea why). Sometimes ill go hypo but rare, when I'm out without planned meal at hand, an ill combat that with a square (10g) 85% dark chocolate. 

But from this id imagine by blood glucose is relatively low


----------



## John12345b (Jul 1, 2021)

Weigh in update, 8 days @ 500mg, 2 days @ 750mg. Changed my dosage schedule to 8am, mid day, and 4-5pm. I find I get 4 hours of extreme heat after dosage an then it begins to settle so I try to leave 5 hours before bed (sleep loads)

Anyway, weigh in today was 202.2lb a 9.8lb loss in 10 days so far. Would like to see 185lb which would sit me at around 6% but im sceptical as I've never been that level of leanness from one dnp cycle. 

So I will do up until 7th August on 750mg then drop to 250mg as I'm moving house on the 10th and could do with being functional. At this point assuming losses are linear ill be around 196lb by the 7th with 11lb to go. Here I will either come off for 2 weeks until starting again, or stick to 250-500mg and incorporate cardio depending on losses (and my leanness) with the introduced cardio.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

John12345b said:


> I've just thrown a couple out cause moving house but ill try figure out where the other is tomorrow 👌 what would you be looking for? Morning glucose?
> 
> I always eat low carb even when bulking, 100-150g (80g of which fibre) max and that's with training twice a day every day (I dont get doms and no matter how much I train it does not seem to hinder performance, no idea why). Sometimes ill go hypo but rare, when I'm out without planned meal at hand, an ill combat that with a square (10g) 85% dark chocolate.
> 
> But from this id imagine by blood glucose is relatively low


Fasted glucose reading would be cool to see


----------



## squeezemyhernia (Aug 6, 2020)

Weight will not be accurate until around 7 days after last DNP dose due to water mate just FYI - for me personally I look like shit on DNP then 4 days later suddenly look ripped to ****


----------



## John12345b (Jul 1, 2021)

godsgifttoearth said:


> Fasted glucose reading would be cool to see


Will take it tomorrow AM found the monitor


----------



## John12345b (Jul 1, 2021)

squeezemyhernia said:


> Weight will not be accurate until around 7 days after last DNP dose due to water mate just FYI - for me personally I look like shit on DNP then 4 days later suddenly look ripped to ****


Yeah I've done it a few times so im aware. Weight is still flying off though


----------



## John12345b (Jul 1, 2021)

todays weigh in 199.6lb (-2.6lb) since yesterday morning.

15.4lb ish to to

Breathing is pretty difficult on 750mg (now accumulated at 1919mg, plus the usual tren breathing. Manageable though with my current lifestyle of watching TV only getting up to eat piss and shit 😅


----------



## Malin (Mar 7, 2010)

Any reason for no starting pics? Would make the log a lot more informative.


----------



## John12345b (Jul 1, 2021)

Malin said:


> Any reason for no starting pics? Would make the log a lot more informative.


I have taken some but was waiting until the end for a before / comparison rather than scattered


----------



## John12345b (Jul 1, 2021)

down to 196lb this morning, will take 250mg the following two days to bring my accumulated dose down before switching back to 500mg. Breathing is becoming too difficult especially with packing/ moving. I will likely keep it at 500mg going forward purely for this reason as most "work" moving / packing/ unpacking etc will begin the 7th leading to the 12/13th where I imagine I may hit my 185 target by then anyway. We will see.


----------



## Malin (Mar 7, 2010)

John12345b said:


> I have taken some but was waiting until the end for a before / comparison rather than scattered


Fair enough, any update mate?


----------



## John12345b (Jul 1, 2021)

Life has been too hectic for this. Not going into it.

But here are some updates after the dnp cut + next bulk phase. Should have taken more pics but not my thing really.

Id had quite a few months off prior to the "before pic" well, more like a couple years + the loss of my partner so id lost my shit entirely. Still have.

Before

sunburnt lol on dnp










After.

This is idk 6 months? Cut + bulk + cut










Dnp is a phenomenal drug imo just have to be careful with it.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

What a transformation. Looking good, but dump that DNP...!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

John12345b said:


> Life has been too hectic for this. Not going into it.
> 
> But here are some updates after the dnp cut + next bulk phase. Should have taken more pics but not my thing really.
> 
> ...


What brand was the dnp


----------

